# Traveling with a hedgie for an extended period of time



## beyondmati (11 mo ago)

Hi all!
So this will be a little difficult to explain, but please bare with me. This coming weekend I am picking up my new hedgehog, who is 8 weeks old.

In about a year and a half, my family is planning on moving states and him and I will be going with. The problem is, my parents are planning on selling our current house and RV living until they find a house in the new state, and we may not have electricity sometimes for the RV. So my question is, for the nights that we won't have access to electricity, is there any possible solution/device I could use for his heat setup? I'm not sure if it exists but maybe something like a portable device to attach the heat lamp to overnight to make sure he stays warm? I don't know if this sounds stupid lol but I'm just trying to figure it out sooner rather than later to make sure he's safe and comfortable, although I know its a little bit in the future.

If I need to I am not opposed to sleeping during the day and staying up at night to keep him warm with my body heat, but just asking for some other more convenient options. Thank you


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

You could charge up and use a battery pack of some sort to power his heat lamp at night, you'd just have to make sure that it's both fully charged and that the battery will last long enough to get him through the night. If you did this I'd check on him a couple of times throughout the night just to make sure he's okay and that he still has heat though.
Another thing is those hand warmer packets, the ones that you're supposed to put in your gloves. I think they sell them at dollar stores? You could stock up on those and put a couple around his cage each night, though you'd have to be careful to make sure he couldn't burn himself on them. I don't know how long they last or if they'd even be a viable solution to keep him warm, but it's definitely worth it to have a couple of them around just in case. 
Travel is stressful for any animal though, so keep a close eye on him to make sure he's doing okay both heat wise and health wise throughout your trip! Give him plenty of cuddles, maybe let him run around the floor of the RV if it's safe and warm enough, and wake up a couple times throughout the night to make sure he's warm enough.
Good luck on your travels and feel free to post updates!!
P.S. Not stupid at all! In fact it's pretty smart to figure this out beforehand


----------



## beyondmati (11 mo ago)

grumpypebbles said:


> You could charge up and use a battery pack of some sort to power his heat lamp at night, you'd just have to make sure that it's both fully charged and that the battery will last long enough to get him through the night. If you did this I'd check on him a couple of times throughout the night just to make sure he's okay and that he still has heat though.
> Another thing is those hand warmer packets, the ones that you're supposed to put in your gloves. I think they sell them at dollar stores? You could stock up on those and put a couple around his cage each night, though you'd have to be careful to make sure he couldn't burn himself on them. I don't know how long they last or if they'd even be a viable solution to keep him warm, but it's definitely worth it to have a couple of them around just in case.
> Travel is stressful for any animal though, so keep a close eye on him to make sure he's doing okay both heat wise and health wise throughout your trip! Give him plenty of cuddles, maybe let him run around the floor of the RV if it's safe and warm enough, and wake up a couple times throughout the night to make sure he's warm enough.
> Good luck on your travels and feel free to post updates!!
> P.S. Not stupid at all! In fact it's pretty smart to figure this out beforehand


Absolutely! Thank you so much for the helpful reply. I will need to look into some battery powered or solar powered battery packs to bring along.


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

Of course! Good luck and safe travels


----------

